# Matagorda GIANTS! *Pic heavy, enjoy*



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The last couple days can only be described as WOW! Just when we thought Matagorda fishing couldnâ€™t possibly get any better, the guys roll off a weekend that clients wonâ€™t soon forget. Personal best were not only topped, but multiple times in the same trip. A handful of trout are on their way to the taxidermist and another handful of measurements are as well. I lost count of how many trout in the 25-30 inch range that were released, but it seemed like 3-5 on every trip. We have had some epic runs before while wading in the summer, but I can honestly say we canâ€™t remember a run like this while drifting and throwing shrimp or gulps under a cork. It has flat out been insane! The Matagorda Bay system is in the best shape we have ever seen it and if we continue to get these rains that wonâ€™t change. It is so full of life, bait and food that it gets me excited just sitting here typing this. 
Drifting with popping cork and shrimp or gulp has been the ticket. Locating streaky water with bait has been key. Depth of leader depends on water depth and at what depth the fish are feeding. 
Hope you enjoy the pictures and release videos. If youâ€™re interested in catching fish like the ones you see below, contact us as we have a few openings this week(Tues-Fri). May-July dates are starting to fly off the calendar, so we need to hear from you ASAP if you want to lock something down.
Contact Daniel to book or get more details:
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

****CLICK ON PICTURES TO WATCH VIDEOS****


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

This weekend is now totally booked. Still have a boat open each day this week for anyone interested in catching some fish.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Just had a boat come open for this Sat and Sun for anyone interested.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The guys hit the water yesterday and today to do a little scouting and make sure they were still on the fish. We've had a lot of freshwater runoff and wind over the last couple days and they just wanted to check on a few spots and get some fish for themselves. Needless to say they are still dialed in! Caleb waded and caught trout both with lures and bait. Fletcher drifted and located the BIG girls again as they released a 28' and 29' trout along with a handful in the 24-27' range to fight another day. We have a boat open on Saturday for anyone interested along with a couple openings next week and weekend. After next weekend our weekends really start to get full for the summer, so if you're interested we need to hear from you ASAP. Enjoy the pictures and we look forward to hearing from you!

To book contact Daniel
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email [email protected]


----------

